# How to stop the smell of mouse urine ?



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi folks , this is my first posting so go easy on me !  I've just started breeding my own mice for use as feeders for my boa & corn .
My question is - How can I reduce the smell of mouse pee ? I seem to remember reading somewhere that adding lemon essence to their water would reduce the smell , is this true ? If not Is there anything else I can add to the water or their diet that would reduce the smell ?


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

At the end of the day it will still smell, its piss...I guess ou could get 1 of those auto air fresheners:lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It's Vanilla extract actually, and although I do think it helps some, I'm not convinced it totally gets rid of the smell.

Try not to clean the cage too often - if you do, your male will think he needs to go 'round and re-spray the whole place in his own brand of perfume


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for that ! :no1:


----------



## Merve (Sep 6, 2008)

you can get woodchips from pets at home that smell of lavendar too which is weird. 

Personally i find normal wood shavings soaks up stink pretty well, but i breed rats and believe it or not they dont smell as bad as mice!


----------



## Majestic Morphs (Apr 8, 2008)

lol they are always gonna smell a bit................ extra wood shavings and regular cleaning will help.....


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

lionfish said:


> My question is - How can I reduce the smell of mouse pee ?


Get rid of the mice? :lol2:


Merve said:


> you can get woodchips from pets at home that smell of lavendar too which is weird.


Wouldn't bother. : victory:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

If you add crushed charcoal to the substarte it reduces the smell.
Obviously the more often you clean the cage out the less the smell.
Best bet though is keep them in a well ventilated area and NEVER have more than one adult male to a cage.


----------

